# Custom car audio Dubai



## dabudaplayer (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi guys, i was just wondering if anyone would know of a company that makes custom fitted subwoofers and speakers for cars. Ive looked online and couldn't find any company that does that, do they even exist here?


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL... they exist but almost impossible to find! Lots of cheap/knock off stuff here. Luckily the materials to build them are very cheap! I have done lots of this in the past and continue to here a bit on the side. Shoot me a PM and let me know what you have/looking for.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Google "Gulf Wireless"


----------



## gogic99 (Feb 6, 2014)

Help!!!!Same problem move to Dubai and I need box for kicker solo X,is somebody making boxes?Thank you


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I too have been looking into this too I have just bought a Peugeot RCZ, I dont want to fill it full of speakers as such but wouldn't mind replacing the stock ones with JL Audio or similar and maybe a small sub in the boot. I used to dabble a bit in the UK but I dont have the tools or the space here. Happy to do as a little project if anyone can assist?

Thanks


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Went to YellowHat to check for component speakers for the doors, an amplifier to power them and active subwoofer to install under the seat of BMW Z4. On top of the over priced speakers, amp and sub, the salesman told they will charge me AED 900 for installing it and take 4 hours to do it!!!!

Needless to say I walked out of there. Will try sourcing the items online and have a go at it myself. Removing the door cards and installing the speakers won't take more than 30mins (lots of videos on YouTube on how to do it). It is installing the sub underneath the seat that I am not too confident about and securing the amp that will power the components in the doors.


----------



## gogic99 (Feb 6, 2014)

hmmm yes project we can all do something,well lets put it like this I know think or 2 about car audio I can not poste website here because I m new member so google honda civic type r kicker and on kicker site its my old car
now for past few year when I was leaving home in europe i was driving bmw e92 335i so i could not touch anything,then I come in Dubai and i bought porsche cayenne turbo i hate that car i sold it after 30 days,now i bought for my wife peugeot 307 and now I m ready to go music mental again,all music what you see in car i have in europe plus few more amps extra and more stuff.And we can do what ever because I have 75% off on fedex so hmmmmmmm,


----------

